# Tâches sur un écran de iMac G5



## Elven Rinquest (27 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous ;

J'ai un problème avec un iMac G5.
Je vous aurai bien montré des photos, mais c'est un objet que je vais peut-être acheter, alors je n'ai pas pu faire de photos, bien que je l'ai vu.
C'est donc un mac d'occasion.

Sur l'écran, on peut observer de drôle de "tâches" de différentes tailles et formes. Un peu comme le pelage d'un animal. Ce ne sont pas des pixels morts, car cela fonctionne, mais à ces endroits la brillance de l'écran est légèrement différente. j'ai remarqué que selon le point de vue et la luminosité de l'écran, ces tâches étaient plus ou moins visibles.
Ce n'est pas très génant, même pour moi qui compte utiliser cet ordinateur à des fins graphiques. Seulement je ne sais pas ce que c'est, et j'ignore si cet état pourrait s'aggraver à l'avenir, auquel cas ce ne serait pas une bonne affaire.
j'ai pu testé cet ordinateur et celui-ci fonctionne parfaitement, et son écran ne donne pas le moindre signe de fatigue, c'est bien pour cela que ces tâches m'intriguent.

Voilà donc je vous pose les questions suivantes : 
- Qu'est-ce que c'est ?
- Est-ce "réparrable" ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses 
Cordialement, Elven


----------



## Ellipse (27 Mars 2007)

Sur un iMac G5 20" dont la carte graphique a été changée sous garantie.

Je fais tourner un diaporama iPhoto 5 minutes et les "pixels" se décalent, l'image devient "floue", genre image que l'on pouvait obtenir avec certains programmes de benchmark.

A l'arrêt du diaporama, cela continue, le redémarrage est obligatoire.

Je retourne la bête chez Apple ?


----------

